# Rifle suggestions?



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Hey gents- I was doing some research on a new hunting rifle and found an article that said the number one grab was the new Sako S20. Not sure if $1600 is worth it or if anyone has heard good things? Any suggestions on a new setup would be aprecited thanks in advance.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I would hesitate spending $1600 on any gun that I did not have a reliable source of ammo for.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I have 2 long distance rifles, a Marlin 30-30 with a Nikon scope and a Savage Axis 223 with Weaver scope. Both are dead on at 200 yards. The axis platform comes in an array of calibers, so if you wanted more punch it is available. Cant beat the price. The only thing I wish is that it had a wooden stock. Not a big fan of polymer but it is accurate. The Marlin is a beauty as all lever action rifles are. 
There used to be plenty of 223 and 30-30 but not currently. Our local gun shop just got a supply of 9mm and 223 both over 1.00$ a round limit 1 box of each per. Still no 22LR.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

I've never heard of Saco. I haven't heard of a lot of the manufacturers out there.
I will say this. A price tag does nothing but give bragging rights to other people who love to hear about price tags. I'm sure it is a gem, but in today's environment, finding ammo, or even components is a tall challenge You may be a little late.
I have a sub $400 rifle, scope and all that shoots under an inch at 300 yards, and under 2 inches at 500. People at my range thought I was BSing them, so I sent them after my target. They come back scratching their head. They are driving down so it isn't a big reach for them.
I got a shooter and worked a long time on the load. It came together in ways I never dreamed and never expect to duplicate, but this one seems to hold true. I can't find components now, so my second load for that one will have to wait.
Do your homework, find what you love, and can get a steady diet for and make the best of it.
Cheers.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Awesome feedback gents thanks!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

JamesCC said:


> Hey gents- I was doing some research on a new hunting rifle and found an article that said the number one grab was the new Sako S20. *Not sure if $1600 is worth it* or if anyone has heard good things? Any suggestions on a new setup would be aprecited thanks in advance.


I'm not really into bolt action rifles but if you can afford it then why not? What you're paying for is an extra level of craftsmanship.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Sako, makes fantastic rifles. Finn built, great steel, very well finished and fit, with some of the smoothest actions available. I've has a Sako in .30-06 for over a decade. Sported weight barrel that shoots like a match grade bull barrel. 
Tikka is an offshoot of Sako.

Of course the paint is not factory.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> I'm not really into bolt action rifles but if you can afford it then why not? What you're paying for is an extra level of craftsmanship.


Exactly, if you're sitting on a couple million,, whats 1600$.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Buy me one too, lol teasing


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Definitely check out Tikka as well. T3x.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

rustygun said:


> Definitely check out Tikka as well. T3x.


I will check it out now thanks


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

lI have had a number of SAKO's over the years. Each and every one has been a fine rifle. The only one I currently have is an older Finnbear 338 Win Mag. Based on my personal experience and what I have read the SAKO rifle has maintained quality through the years. I'd also suggest looking at the Tikka. Tikka's are from SAKO.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Awesome thanks again I’ll look at this too


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I bought a Remington used 700 Tactical in .308 Win. The price was just over 1/4th of the Sako you are considering.
Since the purchase I have made several upgrades including a Timney trigger, Magpul 700 Hunter chassis stock with magazine option, Vortex scope, and a few other tweaks. Sub M.O.A. all day long for less than a bare rifle in Finland. Just saying.😎


----------



## b-g-k (Mar 9, 2020)

JamesCC said:


> I will check it out now thanks


What are you looking to hunt with it? Have a round in mind? The tikka t3 is a fantastic rifle at its price point. My only complaint is that no matter the chambering they are all long action. A deal breaker for most hunters (including me)? No, but should be considered. If you’re looking to hunt medium sized game I’m a fan of both 7mm-08 and .308. If you’re looking for one gun to cover all bases, 30-06 would be my choice. I’m looking to add 2 more whitetail/black bear rifles to my stable in the near future myself, when long guns hit shelves again. I have my eye on a browning BAR in .308 and either a sako or a browning x bolt in 7-08. Although, for a semi (which would be employed for deer drives) I have been considering building an AR in 350 legend. The sub-.243 recoil to stay on target easily along with the effectiveness to 200 yards without the fear of a miss going a mile is attractive.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

b-g-k said:


> What are you looking to hunt with it? Have a round in mind? The tikka t3 is a fantastic rifle at its price point. My only complaint is that no matter the chambering they are all long action. A deal breaker for most hunters (including me)? No, but should be considered. If you’re looking to hunt medium sized game I’m a fan of both 7mm-08 and .308. If you’re looking for one gun to cover all bases, 30-06 would be my choice. I’m looking to add 2 more whitetail/black bear rifles to my stable in the near future myself, when long guns hit shelves again. I have my eye on a browning BAR in .308 and either a sako or a browning x bolt in 7-08. Although, for a semi (which would be employed for deer drives) I have been considering building an AR in 350 legend. The sub-.243 recoil to stay on target easily along with the effectiveness to 200 yards without the fear of a miss going a mile is attractive.


It’s really to hunt deer primarily.


----------

